# Documentary on CFS - a must see!



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

I just saw a documentary on CFS called "I Remember Me" by Kim Snyder. It was excellent. Here is Roger Ebert's critique: http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...le.cfm/ID/3222/ It was so helpful to see others suffering right on the TV. It's so lonely with this illness on the couch and TV is about all you can do. It's nice to see yourself, so to speak, on TV for a change. This film is important for family members to see as well. It will help them better understand. There are words in the film that say what you've been trying to say all along.It will be available on video May this year. You can order from zeitgeist films: http://www.zeitgeistfilms.com/current/irem...rememberme.html The filmaker's site: http://www.irememberme.com/ We all need to keep up the pressure for official disease recognition. I've been out of work for 18 months now.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sounds great. I suspectpeople can put pressure on their local stations to run it.tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting.







It's a shame the article at immunesupport.com didn't give more information about this:


> quote:Robert J. Suhadolnik, a biochemist at Temple University, has identified a blood enzyme that acts as a marker of CFS, after many doctors claimed it had no physical symptoms. A whistle blower at the Centers for Disease Control has revealed to government accountants that $13 million was illegally diverted from CFS study to other diseases.


I wonder what the 'blood enzyme' is? If you want some more info about the Whistleblower/CDC/research funds, it is mentioned in this fascinating article by Donald W. Scott, entitled *"Myalgic Encephalomyelitis As New Variant Brucellosis"Journal Of Degenerative Diseases Vol: 2 No: 3, 3 February2001, p13-19.*The author believes that CFS may actually be nvBrucellosis. By 1951 the U.S. Militaryhad weaponized "the Brucella suis biological bomb, which thusbecame the official American biological weapon" (quote from article) The author believes that it was tested on people... resulting in the disabling condition known as CFS.Here are some relevant excerpts from the article (I don't have a URL for it but I can email the article to anyone who wants it):


> quote: theoutbreaks of what came to be known as 'myalgicencephalomyelitis' or inappropriately as 'chronic fatiguesyndrome' and which have been labeled 'the disease of athousand names' are better identified in the interests ofscientific precision and more productive research as newvariant Brucellosis.The protean range of illnesses which hadtheir epidemic onset in Iceland in 1946 and which continuedon a sporadic basis until the Elkgrove, California outbreakin 199O were not recognized for what they actually were forreasons which will be set out below. At the time thedifferent labels for the unrecognized disease entityincluding Iceland disease, Akureyri disease, Coventry diseaseetc. were applied in different locales. The confusion arosebecause no virus or bacteria could be isolated from thoseinfected. Basically, all that could be noted were thepatients' subjective description of their symptoms...The question must be asked: what reason might therepresentatives of the National Institutes of Health and theCenters for Disease Control, together with fourteen medicalcolleagues, have in first ignoring the evidence thatsuggested brucellosis as an etiological factor in theso-called 'chronic fatigue syndrome' and then moving toblatant misrepresentation of data to support their untenablehypothesis?..Dr. MacArthurtold the Congressmen that in all testing of biologicalweapons on unsuspecting guinea pigs, the Department ofDefense was monitored by the Public Health Agencies: theCenters for Disease Control and the National Institutes forHealth Thus, in the event that scientific projections such asthe belief that secondary infection would not occur wereproven to be wrong, and if the new pathogen was found to beinfectious and contagious to the extent that brucellosis inthe wild is known to be, the CDC and the NIH would be anxiousto obscure the reality of any new disease...* OnAugust 13, 1998, William Reeves, the Director of the ViralExanthems and Herpesvirus Branch of the Centers for DiseaseControl reported under the protection of the Whistle Blowers'Act to a press conference that he had called for the purposethat millions of dollars voted by Congress to study MyalgicEncephalomyelitis had been misspent by Brian Mahy, Directorof the CDC. An audit by Inspector General for the Departmentof Health and Human Services reported that, yes, indeed,between 1995 and 1998, money voted by Congress for the studyof ME/CFS had not been spent as directed by Dr. Mahy. Ratherthan do as he had been directed, Mahy had mis-directed $8.8million and had lost track of another $4.1 million... *Thebrucellosis wheel had come full circle. From the 1940's whenbrucellosis was the zoonotic bacteria of first choice forbiowar researchers, through the isolation of the bacterialexotoxin in crystalline form, to the testing of the'disabling' agent by aerosol, insect and food chain vectors,to the invention of the dismissive name (chronic fatiguesyndrome) and to the effective sabotaging of honest research,the Centers for Disease Control and the National Institutesof Health in the United States had initiated and presidedover one of the greatest crimes against humanity ever. Thenew variant brucellosis had been set loose, and millions ofpeople worldwide were now to pay the price...Since the developmentand testing of the nvBrucellosis was at all stages monitoredby the Centers for Disease Control and the NationalInstitutes of Health in the United States, and by certain asyet unidentified military/health officials in Canada andGreat Britain, these 'health protection agencies have feltobliged to misrepresent the truth of the disease. Theevidence is compelling: there is no such disease as myalgicencephalomyeitis or 'chronic fatigue syndrome.' There is newvariant brucellosis.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it might be worth sending this info to jeff and the LAG people to see if they think it's worth bringing upin Washington onTuesday? tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tom, please bear with me... do you mean the CDC & misspending of money for research into CFS/ME?How would that be relevant to the LAG?Sorry not to be up to speed.


----------

